# RESOLVED -- Unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_unix.so)

## Fred Krogh

I'm getting the following kinds of messages in /var/log/messages *Quote:*   

> Nov 15 14:20:01 mon cron[32464]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_unix.so)
> 
> Nov 15 14:20:01 mon cron[32464]: PAM [dlerror: /lib64/security/pam_unix.so: symbol pam_syslog, version LI
> 
> BPAM_EXTENSION_1.0 not defined in file libpam.so.0 with link time reference]
> ...

 Suggestions appreciated.  Thanks,

FredLast edited by Fred Krogh on Thu Nov 16, 2006 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## swimmer

Just restart your cron-daemon  :Wink: 

HTH

swimmer

----------

## Fred Krogh

Many thanks, that did it!

----------

## Havin_it

Heh heh, my thanks also.  When I saw similar output I was pretty sure I'd be reinstalling PAM and possibly more besides.  What a relief!

BTW, what actually causes this?

----------

## cobrasound

I had the same issue... restarting vixie-cron took care of it... What causes this?

Thank you,

Jeff

----------

## theturtle123

same issue here !

that solved it

----------

## binaural

Bump? What's causing this?

----------

## Killerchronic

This also fixed an issue i was having with:

```
cron[5819]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_unix.so): /lib64/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /lib64/security/pam_unix.so)

```

I assume the cause is that it got updated but the cron daemon still looks for the old version which isn't there any more, till its restarted.

Edit: Gah sorry, so many pages open on the site i misread the date from another one as this, didn't mean to necro the thread.

----------

## dewhite

 *Killerchronic wrote:*   

> Edit: Gah sorry, so many pages open on the site i misread the date from another one as this, didn't mean to necro the thread.

 

No worries - this thread was still useful in December of 2017 when it was the first Google result for the same issue which I just experienced after the 17.0 profile update...

----------

## augustin

I just encountered the same problem, and again this thread came on top.

I have added the solution to a wiki page that can be updated appropriately: 

https://linux.overshoot.tv/wiki/crond_pam_adding_faulty_module_lib64securitypam_unixso

----------

